# Oil consumption on mk7 Gti. In general, I know certain oils seem to burn less...



## csnut18 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi guys. I have a 2015 GTI and I have had the cars oil changed using castrol professional oe by the dealer at 6000 miles. The car has burned oil both before and after the oil change. I am about due for another change since I have put 6000 miles on since he last change. The car burns about a quart every 3000 miles or something like that. I know in many reviews on various oils, people have posted that certain oils wouldn't burn between changes and that some others that do burn, do so at a much lower rate than the factory castrol oe. I was wondering if any of you guys could tell me which oils you personally found which pretty much would not burn between oil changes and that for example, wouldn't burn any oil in 5000 miles. Thanks so much guys.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

Tho my experience is with the FSI engines, I found that the dealership Castrol 5W40 burned more than any oil i've tried. Personally, my favorite is the LiquiMoly 5W40 or the 0W40 (synthoil premium). I also like the Castrol 0W30 (made in Germany). These oils burned a much less, tho my car would consume 1L or 1.5L in a 8000km oci. In comparison the dealership Castrol burned 1L every 3000km (2000mi+/-). No matter what the manual states, I will always stick to 8000km oci's (5000mi). I've tried a few others that were ok, but most of all make sure you stick to the 502 00 approval list.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

liqui-moly and ceretec ftw


----------



## beetleything (Nov 4, 2010)

rickjaguar said:


> Tho my experience is with the FSI engines, I found that the dealership Castrol 5W40 burned more than any oil i've tried. Personally, my favorite is the LiquiMoly 5W40 or the 0W40 (synthoil premium). I also like the Castrol 0W30 (made in Germany). These oils burned a much less, tho my car would consume 1L or 1.5L in a 8000km oci. In comparison the dealership Castrol burned 1L every 3000km (2000mi+/-). No matter what the manual states, I will always stick to 8000km oci's (5000mi). I've tried a few others that were ok, but most of all make sure you stick to the 502 00 approval list.


Perfect answer.


----------



## SandCastle (Sep 10, 2013)

I too had the oil changed by the dealer at 10K miles with Castrol OE 5W-40, and at 18,000 miles the level has dropped a millimeter or two - barely detectable. Your consumption problem is not with the oil. It's a combination of your driving style, season, and your engine's particular consumption pattern (whether past the rings, valve seals, or turbo seal). It's doubtful that any reputable 5W-40 synthetic oil will do noticeably better or worse.


----------

